# USB Charge/Recharge



## derekleffew (Sep 13, 2021)

In my bathroom, I have two cordless devices that charge via USB.

On the first, the LED blinks to indicate charging and is solid when fully charged.
On the second, the LED is solid when charging and blinks to indicate fully charged.

Which is more correct and why? There may be no wrong answers, but two similar devices that work exactly backward from one another has to be some kind of wrong, right?


----------



## JonCarter (Sep 13, 2021)

Are the devices just "similar" or are they identical? (Same mfr, same model?) If the latter are they different software versions? I've never heard of an industry standard for indicating "charging" vs. "charged." And, yes, it would be nice if there were--just pick one & stick to it!


----------



## sk8rsdad (Sep 13, 2021)

Standard (n). A banner carried by an advancing army. _from old french estandard_


----------



## JohnD (Sep 13, 2021)

Maybe one of the devices doesn't like the GFCI circuit it is plugged into?


----------



## TheaterEd (Sep 13, 2021)

I prefer Red LED for Charging, Green for Charged, Blinking for Something is wrong.

If only one led is available, then my vote is blinking = charging Solid = charged. 

blinking when charged is just wrong.


----------



## cbrandt (Sep 13, 2021)

TheaterEd said:


> I prefer Red LED for Charging, Green for Charged, Blinking for Something is wrong.
> 
> If only one led is available, then my vote is blinking = charging Solid = charged.
> 
> blinking when charged is just wrong.



I'm very strongly in this camp. Blinking either means that things are happening or that something is wrong. Solid is completely acceptable for finished. Incidentally, that's how all my power tool batteries charge, in addition to color to help indicate if there is a fault.


----------



## Ford (Oct 8, 2021)

I'd go with Solid green for "GOOD". 
Blinky green for "getting there".

Which... is exactly what my toothbrush does... so, it's cool.
That said, my toothbrush rarely goes for more than a few days without getting dropped back on the charger, so this is mostly moot.

I agree that blinking implies that something is happening.

What I really like is the tools with the bi-color (RG) color indicator too. But you don't often see these in your bathroom... 
Red: low power (below 30%)
Red Blinking (FAST): charging error/problem.
Red Blinking: low power, charging
Yellow: med power (between 30-70%)
Yellow Blinking: med power, charging
Green: full power (100%)
Green blinking: charging (over 70% not full), almost full power.


----------



## almorton (Oct 11, 2021)

Canon charger we have does one blink for charge is less than 25%, two blinks charge is between 25-75%, three blinks 75+ but not fully charged, steady on for complete.


----------



## macsound (Oct 12, 2021)

almorton said:


> Canon charger we have does one blink for charge is less than 25%, two blinks charge is between 25-75%, three blinks 75+ but not fully charged, steady on for complete.


Yes I love this too. Brilliant use of simple tech.
My dewalt drill battery charger is the crazy one.
Solid red and green means charging, flashing green means standby. Became so annoying because the green LED is so bright, I thought a party was going on when I turned out the lights and a wall full of chargers were flashing. Now they're on a power strip with a switch.


----------

